# making a one off PR3 in HDPE (video tutorial start to finish)



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the hdpe only cost £3.19 delivered of ebay lol, just type "hdpe sheets" into ebay theres loads of different colours and thickneses, its great stuff to work with but make sure u were a mask







in my opinion this is the budget version of g10 lol !!! as i say it was only £3.19 delivered and there was enough 2 make 2 cattys,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was really interested in this video ... thanks for showing us all these details! I am keen to see how the final finish looks. The guys as the local plastic shop were not very hopeful when I talked to them about finish work on HDPE, but you seem to be doing just fine.

After watching your video, I think I would be reluctant to do all that sort of work myself ... rather pay you to do it for me!!!

Thanks again for this one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

stuff is very fun to work with. just tread it like wood and you will be fine.
i finish with a wet sand @400, then use a polishing bit on the dremel.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> I was really interested in this video ... thanks for showing us all these details! I am keen to see how the final finish looks. The guys as the local plastic shop were not very hopeful when I talked to them about finish work on HDPE, but you seem to be doing just fine.
> 
> After watching your video, I think I would be reluctant to do all that sort of work myself ... rather pay you to do it for me!!!
> 
> ...


to be honest i know nothing about hdpe lol, this was my fist attempt with it, there are just a couple of minor scratches left which i'm sure a fine wire wool will bring out, then i might use brasso to polish it to a shine, brasso works great on aluminium and buffalo horn so hopefuly it will work on this, thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bj000 said:


> stuff is very fun to work with. just tread it like wood and you will be fine.
> i finish with a wet sand @400, then use a polishing bit on the dremel.


thanks bj, i will take you advice -- gamekeeper john


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> I was really interested in this video ... thanks for showing us all these details! I am keen to see how the final finish looks. The guys as the local plastic shop were not very hopeful when I talked to them about finish work on HDPE, but you seem to be doing just fine.
> 
> After watching your video, I think I would be reluctant to do all that sort of work myself ... rather pay you to do it for me!!!
> 
> ...


to be honest i know nothing about hdpe lol, this was my fist attempt with it, there are just a couple of minor scratches left which i'm sure a fine wire wool will bring out, then i might use brasso to polish it to a shine, brasso works great on aluminium and buffalo horn so hopefuly it will work on this, thanks -- gamekeeper john








[/quote]
i have never used wire wool, but i bet that will be perfect. i hand sanded mine quite a bit and was happy with the results.. when it is polished it scratches very easily..
on a side note, keep your eye open for hdpe glue epoxy. i saw a vid on youtube explaining it, but have not found any yet locally.. i would love to glue a white and black piece of hdpe together.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im guessing it will be just like acrylic so use wet and dry paper 100 400 800 and make it wet it works better on plastics


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

nice vid John cant wait to see it finished


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Love your vids John - please keep them coming!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

John,

I did a few test years ago. This stuff is amazingly a good shock resistant material, chemical resistant and also more resistant to a solvent based than polycarbonate. It can be moulded and has a good tensile stength. It comes in dark colours. It doesn't shatter on impact, beware of the dust! can cause respiratory and skin irritation, also eyes irritation!

Used in crash helmets, pyrotechical mortars, concrete casting moulds, shock guards... etc

My site helmet is of hdpe, it scratches easily but very resistant to shock.

I has 2 slingshots made from HDPE, they were made by megaline.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. It is a good video . I enjoyed it. One day I will have to get one of your cats.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great, have you tried the polishing felt and compound with the dremmel? That should really buff it up... nice work, ben


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I want one already. I seem to be gravitating towards polymer-type material slingshots.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Looks great, have you tried the polishing felt and compound with the dremmel? That should really buff it up... nice work, ben


yours in on its way! should be about 3 weeks, they told me. its white, not black, but you will have fun with it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is lots of work John.... hope you'll love HDPE dust


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Great tutorial John...excellent for all types of materials.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to get.it mate, gonna do a timber palm swell.....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cant wait to see the final and action shots

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great video -- you make it look easy, John!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That was a great video!
I like the way you hand sculpt the frame rather than using a table router. I feel that it imparts the soul of the artisan/craftsman to the finished product. That is the reason that I'm proud to own 2 of your excellent frames and maybe more later! As you might say "good on ya" John!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Enjoyable vid to watch man, and great work.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great vid mate, I can see it's a nice clean material to work with. I'm not sure if you can use Brasso on plastic though, I think it might eat it away, like WD40.


----------



## waydee (Feb 21, 2012)

HDPE is used in industry for many chemical piping situations and is welded by pressing the machined pieces against a duel faced nonstic hot plate then removing the plate and pressing the two pieces together under pressure,tough stuff.You can work it like wood though using a router and such just take smaller bites than you would with wood so it wont grab,after it is sanded to about 400 grit it can be flame polished,by lightly brushing a torch over it.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

doog video!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cheese said:


> doog video!


good video!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i wish i had a shop set up like yours, very nice


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Good video - John makes it look easy!! The price of HDPE has gone up however offcuts big enough for slingshots can still be picked up from eBay for between £4-8. Easy to work just very very messy!!


----------

